# anyone ever send back a ruger



## deadgame (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive got a sbh 44, with a custom bisley  grip and trigger , the barrel split fro the muzzle to the ejector housing. (Factory loads) my gunsmith said send it back to ruger and they will rebarrel it free. Is this true? If so how do I go about it? Thanks yall, God bless


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 21, 2011)

yah ruger is good about their customer service ive called about losing stuff cleaning mine springs ect and they sent me two for free that way if i lost again lol


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 21, 2011)

Call them and get an RA ( return authorization ) number and they will tell you what to do.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 21, 2011)

Sold an old Ruger .22 to a member on here years ago.  It functioned, but the bluing was terrible.

He sent it back to Ruger and they re-blued it, fixed several springs that he didn't know needed fixing and returned.  Think it was about $100 when all was said and done.  It looked like a brand new gun.


----------



## deadgame (Nov 21, 2011)

I called customer service in NH . They said they dont do ra numbers just too ship too them and they'll be in touch , yeah right, I ain't made it this far trusting corporate America at there word. Thinking of ordering a 5.5" stainless barrel and housing, and having my Smith install. What say yall?


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 21, 2011)

Send it in to them and have it registered so they have to sign for it.  Get return receipt requested as well.   Ruger will take good care of you.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 21, 2011)

Ruger will do you right. I sent a .41 Blackhawk back for refinishing a few years ago, and it looked like a new gun when I got it back. They can't afford to try any funny business and keep their reputation.Send it on.


----------



## grif (Nov 22, 2011)

*best customer service you will find*

Sent a worn out MKII target pistol back for repair.  They went through it and replaced several parts.  Worked like new when I got it back.

I traded a guy for a scratched up stainless steel super blackhawk that was missing the ejector rod housing.  The housing attachment screw had sheared off in the side of the barrel.  They replaced the housing and polished it up like new. 

Never paid a dime for either repair.


----------



## 2tines (Nov 22, 2011)

cant shoot it like it is so you may as well send back and give them a chance to prove theirself.


----------



## trial&error (Nov 23, 2011)

be sure to ask if they replace custom parts with standard parts.  Have heard some manufacturers will do this and toss any custom pieces.  Since it isn't their original approved parts.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 28, 2011)

Remove any and all replacement/custom parts before sending it back, or kiss them good by.

Wouldn't say S&W is any better since I sent back a 629 Classic due to the front sight being positioned at about 1:30 on the barrel. When I finally got it back, the sight was at about 12:45, and I had a .008" cylinder gap to boot. A real spitter with H110.


----------



## haskell (Jan 27, 2012)

Several years ago I bought a 2d hand 44magnum carbine.   I thought the action was stiff, sent it back to them.   Got it back, rebuilt, for free.    I have  bought Rugers ever since.


----------



## keyfitter (Jan 27, 2012)

I wouldn't think twice about sending back a Ruger product for service.  Years ago, I sent back an old Ruger Bearcat that I took in a trade along with other items. 

It had a broken hammer. Ruger did a great job of repairing this revolver and all I paid was shipping.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 27, 2012)

As someone pointed out the only thing you need worry about is any custom parts/work. So I understand.

You might could save money by having the smith do the shipping. They have the ability to ship differently than you do I do believe.

I have a revolver or two I need to send back myself. I was going to ask a smith about them first. I have an SP101 that somehow is now single action.. and an Old Army with a bit of slop in the cylinder.

I have heard of guys sending in Rugers and getting them back for next to nothing charged to them with tons of stuff "fixed" on them. Kinda like you can take your Glock over to Smyrna and have Glock go over it and they charge very little to nothing for their work. This of course all depends on what you are having done tho. I know if I was to buy a "used" glock I would make the trip to Smyrna.


----------



## Dub (Feb 9, 2012)

deadgame said:


> I called customer service in NH . They said they dont do ra numbers just too ship too them and they'll be in touch , yeah right, I ain't made it this far trusting corporate America at there word. Thinking of ordering a 5.5" stainless barrel and housing, and having my Smith install. What say yall?



Seems foolish to incur the expense yourself when Ruger will most likely cover this.

They don't read minds, though, so it'll be on you to communicate through the right channels and follow up.

I'd suggest emailing them pics.  Save those emails for follow up.


----------



## Magowah (Feb 9, 2012)

I had trouble with the ejectors on a Red Label 28 ga a few years  back. Sent it them they fixed it reblued the barrels and returned it no charge. They are a great American company IMO .


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2012)

know for a fact that they redid a 22 single six with zero issues


----------



## arcame (Feb 12, 2012)

send it back to ruger!!  lost a spring detent and safety button on one of my 10-22 rifles, called them and they were in the mail box three days later FREE!  great customer service.


----------



## one hogman (Feb 15, 2012)

They will take care of you, I have sent several back for warranty and repair, When it ships back youi will have to sign for it,They will treat you right,


----------



## usmc2112 (Aug 28, 2012)

I sent back a gun for warranty repair and I was only out shipping to ruger...they fixed it, and paid to ship it back to me.  The customer service reps were more than nice on the phone, and the gun looked new when it got back to me.  Ruger will treat you right.


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't beat Ruger, they is good folks.  Let'um fix it, they'll make good on it.  I trust them.

John I.


----------

